# 1989 240SX Need Good Blue Seats/ Driver and Pass



## deesign7 (Feb 7, 2014)

I need a good pair of front seats in Blue for my '89 240. It's blue on blue and all I can find is Grey/Black. I know it's a rare interior but don't want to put grey seats in a blue interior (tacky.) If someone knows of a Blue 89-90 240 or has swappped seats and still has the OEM seats please email me at [email protected].... Darryl


----------

